# What is grulla?



## paigeyluvv (Aug 26, 2011)

i see alot on here about it but i dont know what it is. i feel silly


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Grulla/o is a horse that has a black base and a dun modifier (black + dun = grulla/o)


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

It's a color, my horse Blue is a grullo(or grulla for female)


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Grullo being masculine, and grulla being feminine, as it comes from a Spanish word describing a certain kind of crane (the color of a grullo horse).


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

grulla sounds like a type of mushy oatmeal


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Also, grulla is pronounced "grew-ya" because, like Bubba said, it's a Spanish word.

Waresbear, you're thinking of gruel.


----------

